# [ Résolu ] Pas de permission de transfèrer des fichiers ..

## webby

Bonjour les amis,

Dans Dolphin je n'est pas de permission de tranfèreer des fichier ou documents ..

Comment faire pour avoir la permission ?

Merci à l'avance de votre aide ..Last edited by webby on Sat Jan 16, 2016 12:38 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Pourrais-tu préciser ta question? Je n'ai pas très bien compris.

----------

## webby

[img]http://pimg.imagesia.com/fichiers/14s/screenshot-2016-01-14-11-56-05_imagesia-com_14s2w_large.png[/img]

[img]http://pimg.imagesia.com/fichiers/14s/screenshot-2016-01-14-11-36-54_imagesia-com_14s2v_large.png[/img]

faudrais changer le (owner ) pour ( mine ) .. je pense ..

mais comment  ?    :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

avec chown

----------

## sebB

Justement je me posais la question.

A priori il est sur du multi boot.

Est-ce que en faisant un chown depuis gentoo, il va pas chouter ses permissions sur son archlinux?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Justement je me posais la question.
> 
> A priori il est sur du multi boot.
> 
> Est-ce que en faisant un chown depuis gentoo, il va pas chouter ses permissions sur son archlinux?

 

Ah, ben si, puisque derrière c'est les UID/GID (et non un nom) qui vont être positionnés. Donc le mieux est d'avoir les mêmes UIDs/GIDs sur les 2 OS.

----------

## webby

Donc je devrais faire un chown sur les deux distro ..

Quel serais les commandes de chown  ??

j'apprécie votre participation ..   :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *webby wrote:*   

> Donc je devrais faire un chown sur les deux distro ..

 

Ca ne marche pas comme çà. Les UID/GUID et tout ce qui décrit les droits d'accès sont enregistrés sur le système de fichiers lui-même.

Mettons que kevin ait comme UID 1000 sous arch et 2000 sous gentoo.

Tu fais un "chown kevin mon_fichier" sur arch, cela mettra 1000 comme UID dans le système de fichier. La même manip sous gentoo remplacera l'UID par 2000. Bref, tu mets les infos d'un côté, ok, si tu bootes sur l'autre c'est raté tu ne verras pas les "bonnes informations".

Par contre, si tu t'arranges pour que Kevin ait le même UID des 2 côtés, c'est gagné. (C'est valable pour tous tes utilisateurs et groupes utilisateurs, il vaut mieux avoir les mêmes IDs sur les 2 distros si tu ne veut pas te prendre la tête).

----------

## webby

Merci mon ami ..   :Wink: 

----------

